# what bread?



## alien (Apr 20, 2004)

someone suggested that she is possibly part Egyptian Mau, any ideas? 

the papers say my orange one is a tabby, his name is mister. but miss doesnt have any information on her!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I can't tell you how many people have had a cat looking like yours and asked what breed it was. Domestic shorthair mackerel tabby. Cute picture.


----------

